# FREE TurboTax 2009 for Business



## judyjht (Jan 13, 2009)

Go get the free download:

Hi everyone - go and get it, if you need it - it is a free download 
so you don't even have to leave the office!!

Free Turbotax Business 2008

If you have to prepare 2008 taxes for an S-Corporation, 
C-Corporation, Partnership, or multiple member LLC, this is a great 
deal! Turbotax Business is Free with the link below. This is a direct
download from Intuit.             You'll see this message from the site upon 
 checkout:

Your FREE version of TurboTax Business is the exact same software 
that's sold for $109.95 in stores and elsewhere online. But for you, 
there's no cost or obligation. We're giving you TurboTax Business 
completely free in hopes that you'll keep coming
back to TurboTax year after year.  



http://www.turbotax.com/lp/ty08/ppc/ttb-learn-more-biz-free.js
p?priorityCode=4516000000


----------



## Icarus (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.turbotax.com/lp/ty08/ppc/ttb-learn-more-biz-free.jsp?priorityCode=4516000000

business state is extra - $49.95

This is for small business returns (corporations, partnerships, etc) only, not personal taxes.

-David


----------



## Brett (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll also mention if you have a small business you could be making a mistake doing your own taxes.  Tax preparation software will help you answer questions and generate forms but an experienced professional will be able to find more overall deductions than the software.  A tax professional can also provide accounting/bookkeeping advice to help you minimize costs and taxes and increase profits so think carefully about tax preparation if you have a business.


----------



## isisdave (Jan 14, 2009)

My word, Judy, what a find!  How did you get wind of this?


----------



## judyjht (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw it in an email group I am in for my business.


----------



## DonM (Jan 14, 2009)

judyjht said:


> Go get the free download:
> 
> Hi everyone - go and get it, if you need it - it is a free download
> so you don't even have to leave the office!!
> ...



The link doesn't work for me- did it change or did the offer disappear?


----------



## judyjht (Jan 14, 2009)

It still works - you did not highlight the WHOLE link.  Use this one instead:

http://tinyurl.com/793o4p


----------



## DonM (Jan 14, 2009)

judyjht said:


> It still works - you did not highlight the WHOLE link.  Use this one instead:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/793o4p



I am highlighting the entire link- I'm still getting a TT page that says "Our apoligies, this page is no longer available..."


----------



## judyjht (Jan 14, 2009)

When I clicked on it as I got your email it worked fine - now it does not.  Must be discontinued.  I'll see what I can find.  Keep checking it - they might just change it again.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 14, 2009)

I posted the corrected link in my reply in post #2. it still works.

It looked like the one you posted in the OP got split over 2 lines.

-David


----------

